# What is the normal weight for adult Female Leopard Geckos?



## tonks (Sep 13, 2010)

hiya, 

i have two fully grown leos and one juvinile, the size/weight disparity between the two adults has me a little worried; one ways ~75g and the other just over 50g. Both eat well and are active; i was wondering what the correct weight range was so i can scale up/down feeding as i'm hoping to breed them next year.

thanks.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

67.4g


----------



## tonks (Sep 13, 2010)

cheers, i'll start feeding the smaller one up in that case.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Haha....

They vary, you tend to get a feel for what is right or wrong for individual Leo's to be honest. Recommendation for breeding is 50-60 grams minimum.
I have females from 52 g to 87 g and feel they are all about right..... Some are big boned, some are petite!

Try reading this - a good starting point if you are thinking about breeding. It's hard work though!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/244367-breeding-leo-s-few-thoughts.html


----------



## tonks (Sep 13, 2010)

cheers, i have read that article and i have found it useful; luckily i'm entering an arrangment where i'm lending my females to a pet shop with a breeding program so i won't be incubating any eggs myself, i reckon i'll work up to it.

My main concern is keeping them in tip-top shape in the run up.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I agree with BRO - My adult females weights vary from gecko to gecko.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd say it varies a lot based on the individule animal, My female Leopard Gecko is 9.2 inches and 72 grams, my friends is 7 inches and 60 grams.


----------

